# [Washington, DC] Looking for Players



## was_fired (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm 21, fresh out of college, in dupont circle and looking for players. Now that I'm out of college I don't want to stop running games or playing in them so I figured I should post here as well in addition to checking the local comic book shop.  I will be running a TOCC campaign and right now I am looking for three to four players.  Now onto the campaign pitch.

The campaign is set in Minos Guard, a city located between two hostile empires. Minos has survived this long era of warfare, by remaining as neutral as possible, and funding as many competing factions as they can. Nearby Janger barons and Ghaein chancellors owe much of their wealth to the offerings this city provides, and all vie for sole control over it. Your characters will find themselves caught in this conflict, and it's up to them to decide what to do.

The campaign begins with a series of disappearances and talks of monsters in the night. The elite guard of Minos are strangely unresponsive, and the normal guard have not proven up to the task at hand. The captain of the guards has issued a reward for information leading to the capture of these monsters, and even more for anyone who will solve the problem for good. Interested?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, was fired!

Do you know about the EN World DC Gameday?  Twice a year, a bunch of gamers in the MD/DC/VA area get together to spend the day gaming and socializing.  A great opportunity to meet local gamers!  

You can get info at The d20Blonde or check out the game list/post a game of your own at our private ENW forum (DC Gameday Discussion - EN World D&D / RPG News).

  Hopefully you'll be able to come!


----------

